# Brainstorm: Solutions to Kiwi Pie?



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

I thought it might make some of us feel better to brainstorm ideas on the Kiwi Pie supply and demand problem.

I said this on the KiwiPie thread but I thought about it a little more and
I think it would be a great idea for Maria to do semicustom order slots where each person was just limited to one item.

And they would be semicustom in terms of you pick:
size (S, M, L)
fabric (cashmere, rice cashmere, wool jersey, etc.),
color scheme (boy, girl, or gender neutral)
and Maria does the rest so it would be less work for her than true customs.

I don't like the idea of a lottery because I am the unluckiest person!


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

You know Maria just feels awful about all of this fuss. She wants to make everyone happy. She has been getting awful emails from Mamma's that are so nasty, just because they did not "score" one of her prized covers. Maria is one of the sweetest ladies I know. She would just do anything to help someone out. All of this really has her in a tizzy right before vacation. I hope that she can finally relax and not worry about everyone being mad at her. she'll probably be thinking of how to make everyone happy now on her vacation and how to "fix" her stocking problems.
ANyhow, that's just my 2 cents. But who am I?

Love,
Summie


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Well, this is similar to my Fluffymail idea~~~

I win the lottery
I employ all hyenas to sew diapers only for me!

PROBLEM SOLVED!!:LOL


----------



## Justthebasics (Mar 15, 2004)

I've said this before and I still feel like the fairest way to both customers and the WAHMs is to just stock there stores on a random basis, whenever they have stock ready to be sold. No announcements, newsletters, Yahoo Groups etc. This is the only way that everyone gets an equal shot at items. If you are fortunate to be at that WAHMs store when she has instock good for you!

I also think if it were done this way there should be a limit of say 2 items per customer so that people aren't purchasing everything and reselling it to other mamas on the TP! JMO!!


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

oh, that is just awful. why would someone be nasty to her? she only has 2 hands.

summie, i hope that you didn't think my thread was intended to be nasty. i was just trying to brainstorm on some ideas to reduce the frustration for next time.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

She just sent out an email suggesting opening to custom orders for the mamas who are kiwi-pie-less. But she doesn't want to worry about it until after her vacation.

She really is a very sweet lady, so wel all need to be understanding to her.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I think a lottery is much more fair than random stocking. A semi-custom lottery would give all an equal chance. I have one KP now, and think Maria is right, those without any should get a chance. So, I will not be buying anymore until everyone has a chance to get one!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Why would people send her nasty emails??! That is so ridiculous and immature. It really disapoints me that someone would do that.







:
I don't care if you are here and reading this: If you are one of the people that sent her a mean email *GET A LIFE*! It's a diaper cover... Worry about more important things, like your freakin' *CHILD*...


----------



## Pokey (Dec 29, 2002)

Unfortunately, no matter what she does...be it stock at random times, limit items per person, open customs, etc...there will STILL be people unhappy enough to complain. Ask me how I know.







There is no answer unfortunatly and Maria will just have to ignore those that seem to think it is their *right* to get what they want when they want it. I don't suggest catering to those people.









HUGE hugs to you Maria!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

All I got to say is it's a STALKING problem...not a STOCKING problem. :LOL


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
All I got to say is it's a STALKING problem...not a STOCKING problem. :LOL

You said it mama!!!!!!!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Why don't we just let the WAHMs run their own business. It's not our business to run or ours to brainstorm a solution to. WAHMS are not blind, they read these posts, they know exactly how a stocking goes. It's not their responsiblity to make sure EVERYONE gets one of their products, and we as consumers need to realize that. We all want a KP because they are such great products, but it's not the end of the world if we don't get one. How dare anyone send hate mail to Maria! Who the hell do they think they are? I'm getting more and more upset by all of these greedy-me, me, me threads.

Maybe I need to go on vacation too







Arizona and a Margarita sound really good! LOL!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

Maybe I need to go on vacation too Arizona and a Margarita sound really good! LOL!
Make it vegas and a margarita and i'll meet ya there







:LOL


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

I am really sorry, I was just trying to help.
After all, many heads together can possibly brain storm a possible solution.

I started this thread well before I knew anyone would dare say anything so awful to Maria. I could not even comprehend such meanness happening.

Would you like me to PM a moderator to remove this thread?


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

KLK7 said:


> oh, that is just awful. why would someone be nasty to her? she only has 2 hands.
> 
> summie, i hope that you didn't think my thread was intended to be nasty. i was just trying to
> 
> ...


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KLK7*
I am really sorry, I was just trying to help.
After all, many heads together can possibly brain storm a possible solution.

I started this thread well before I knew anyone would dare say anything so awful to Maria. I could not even comprehend such meanness happening.

Would you like me to PM a moderator to remove this thread?

No, I know you were just trying to help







I don't think people (myself included) meant to take it out on you. I'm sorry if I did. Forgive me? I just feel so bad for Maria.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pokey*
Unfortunately, no matter what she does...be it stock at random times, limit items per person, open customs, etc...there will STILL be people unhappy enough to complain.

Yes, you're right. Also, is it really our job to tell WAHM's how *we* think they should solve a problem?


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
Make it vegas and a margarita and i'll meet ya there







:LOL









I can be there in 3 1/2 hours, less then 2 if I fly! Vegas sounds SO much better than the middle of the desert! AHHH a 'rita by the pool


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannect*







I can be there in 3 1/2 hours, less then 2 if I fly! Vegas sounds SO much better than the middle of the desert! AHHH a 'rita by the pool









I thought Vegas WAS in the desert...


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foster_sk*
I thought Vegas WAS in the desert...










:LOL shhhh dont tell her silly!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foster_sk*
I thought Vegas WAS in the desert...

















Busted! Yep definately in the middle of the desert! But I meant as opposed to literaly sitting on the desert floor looking at a cactus







He he he. I'm off to take geograhpy lessons now.....


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't think she should do anything. Yes I want one of her covers and yes I suck at the Hyena cart, but whatever she does there will not be enough for everyone and people will still be disappointed. WAHMs do not owe anybody anything!!! It isn't their responsibility to make sure everyone who wants one of their products gets one. That's just ridiculous, we would never expect the same from a "real" company yet think a work at home MOM owes it to us.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I think the solution *is* the hyena cart. I mean, with any other method, how is it going to be a solution?
If she went back to her old cart system, you'd have no previews, it would oversell in ridiculous quantities, and you *STILL* wouldn't have a KP cover. It's just the *illusion* of having a better chance - you still have the same chance regardless.
The only difference is, Maria is a very nice woman, who tries to bend over backwards to please her (often unreasonable, as her recent e-mail has shown) disappointed customers, so she would sometimes re-make oversold items. But to lament the loss of the old system because you EXPECT HER TO DO THAT?!?!?!?! That's selfish, unreasonable, and a huge intrusion on the family life of the WAHM.
A lottery wouldn't be any better - there's still a limited number, and there would still be disappointment.
Customs aren't the answer - what makes you think that customs slots would sell out any slower? If anything, custom slots go FASTER than ready-made!

There, I've said my piece. She's doing a beautiful job, doing what she does best, and doesn't need grief from ANYONE....or ideas on how to "fix a problem" that isn't even a problem.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommasuz*
I don't think she should do anything. Yes I want one of her covers and yes I suck at the Hyena cart, but whatever she does there will not be enough for everyone and people will still be disappointed. WAHMs do not owe anybody anything!!! It isn't their responsibility to make sure everyone who wants one of their products gets one. That's just ridiculous, we would never expect the same from a "real" company yet think a work at home MOM owes it to us.

yup. I agree. The ONLY solution I can think of to this madness is what Elbee and FM did and take on a waiting list. That way you are in line and you know you will get one SOME DAY, and there isnt all this bickering over thinking they will never get to try one.

I think we should try to be fair to eachother and not blame the WAHM. We should be supportive and offer our friends help and not "hate".

Maria said it herself in her last email. "I ask you to please let the mamas
that have never got a chance to get a Kiwi pie cover buy one...
Please if you already have many covers let others try their luck."


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
I think the solution *is* the hyena cart. I mean, with any other method, how is it going to be a solution?

Well she said the the new cart took her even longer to work with, so she may need a new solution just for her. Whatever it is, I just hope Maria doesn't beat herself up over mean mamas emailing her.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

: I think she should just ebay everything.... this obviously is too stressful and not worth it for her. I'd rather see pricey Kiwi in the world than no Kiwi because of all this stress driving her away from sewing....


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*







: I think she should just ebay everything.... this obviously is too stressful and not worth it for her. I'd rather see pricey Kiwi in the world than no Kiwi because of all this stress driving her away from sewing....

No no no!!!!!! Thank you Maria for not doing this. I know it is stressful, but money should not be the deciding factor, as it would be on ebay.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Well she could set reasonable buy-it-now prices, and not have to worry about any online hassles at least.

ETA: Maria is not running a charity, and she has yet to turn a profit on her biz with the high costs of fabric.... I say money SHOULD be a deciding factor when it comes to *BUSINESS*. Why are some mamas so angry at the thought that they might have to settle without Kiwi Pie if they can't afford an auction's winning bid price. There are SOOOOOOOOO many other wool covers that would work on your babe--owning a KP is just a luxury, and one that everyone was able to live without before she opened up shop last November and everyone may have to learn to live without it again if this venture is too stressful for Maria and she is making no money to boot.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

You could not pay me enough to be under the stress that she has been under the last few days.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Right--that's the point. We (her customers) DON'T pay her enough for all this hassle. Thanks for saying that, Summer.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Let the marketplace determine the price. That is all fair as it can get! As a business owner myself, I can appreciate this!

I third the Ebay suggestion. Good thoughts, ladies.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthebasics*
I've said this before and I still feel like the fairest way to both customers and the WAHMs is to just stock there stores on a random basis, whenever they have stock ready to be sold. No announcements, newsletters, Yahoo Groups etc. This is the only way that everyone gets an equal shot at items. If you are fortunate to be at that WAHMs store when she has instock good for you!

I also think if it were done this way there should be a limit of say 2 items per customer so that people aren't purchasing everything and reselling it to other mamas on the TP! JMO!!


I agree


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Well she could set reasonable buy-it-now prices, and not have to worry about any online hassles at least.

ETA: Maria is not running a charity, and she has yet to turn a profit on her biz with the high costs of fabric.... I say money SHOULD be a deciding factor when it comes to *BUSINESS*. Why are some mamas so angry at the thought that they might have to settle without Kiwi Pie if they can't afford an auction's winning bid price. There are SOOOOOOOOO many other wool covers that would work on your babe--owning a KP is just a luxury, and one that everyone was able to live without before she opened up shop last November and everyone may have to learn to live without it again if this venture is too stressful for Maria and she is making no money to boot.

Ouch! I am not angry. I was just being thankful that people like Maria are trying to price their products in a reasonable manner. I love buying from wahms becausetheir products are handmade and organic etc, and I am definitely willing to pay more for that. I would not support someone who sold their product at the highest possible price everytime. That's just my opinion. I did not mean to offend.

ETA - I am not saying this merely because I would not be able to afford it. I have said before that I see nothing sacred about the marketplace. The market is merely a reflection of the society in which it exists. If there is injustice and discrimination in society then there will be injustice and discrimination in the market. That IS something that concerns me.


----------



## FoxyMom (Apr 23, 2003)

I feel so bad for Maria. It's not her fault that her covers are so friggin' cute!!! (Well, it is, but y'all know what I mean!) Unfortunately, someone will always be unhappy. I tried at 10, 10:05 and 10:10 and still didn't get a cover, but I know that just because some other mommy was faster than me. It wasn't Maria's fault. I hope if anyone sent her nasty emails that Karma bites them in the butt!!!


----------



## Chi-Chi Mama (Mar 13, 2002)

I haven't posted here in ages, this forum has gotten me in troubles a few times in the past with hyena fever









but I just had to jump in here... And not to jump on you, Jessica, but I kind of cringe at things like:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
No no no!!!!!! Thank you Maria for not doing this. I know it is stressful, but money should not be the deciding factor, as it would be on ebay.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
I would not support someone who sold their product at the highest possible price everytime.

What would be so wrong with auctioning? Sure it would drive the price up, but once people who are willing to pay a lot more for the product get their fix, it would come back down?

You make it sound like it should not be done for money. That's why the majority of the world works. WAHMs don't make tons of money, and they work A LOT. Why would it be so bad for them to actually break even or even, heaven forbid, make some money for that hard work? To be nice to their customers? Some of whom send them hate emails?
Seems strange to me...
so Maria, or any WAHM in this situation, don't let people's rudeness ruin day. Just auction some of your stuff.







and actually make some money for your hard work


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I never said a wahm should not break even.
I never said a wahm should not make a profit on her beautiful work.
I never criticized anyone here.
I criticized the idea of a free marketplace as the best determinant of price.
I am sorry that I made someone cringe.

I was just arguing that an auction did not seem to me to be the best solution. I guess I will shut up before I get my feelings hurt anymore.


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

I mean look at that one that is up on ebay right now! What's it up to 180.00 or something? Imagine the money Maria could make if she put more on ebay? Maybe she will like how the clothline one does on ebay and put a few more up? there's not to say she HAS to go one way or another, she could do both ebay and hyena?


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
I guess I will shut up before I get my feelings hurt anymore.









for you Jessica and anyone else who is hurt, bothered, offended or put off by these threads. Holy carp people. Just stop the insanity now! Everyone stop posting about what did, should have, could have, needed to, and didn't need to happen. It's over, its done with- go on and live our lives. People are getting hurt and upset and it's just not worth it.







I'm so sad right now. We're part of a CDing community and it is usually so peaceful and loving, and I like it that way. On the count of three- everyone take a deep breath and go hug our babes


----------



## sushigrrl (Apr 23, 2004)

I think the eBay option is probably the best solution. After all, she should be paid for her time and effort. This will enable her to remain a WAHM and provide for her family.

No matter what happens, I think she should raise her prices.


----------

